# Impulse buy is going to get me in the dog house



## Smokey Lew (Feb 13, 2011)

I drove out to Lakewood last week where Lawton Chaney builds BBQ pits and picked up my special ordered Santa Maria insert. Mike posted a lot of shots on the forum of his a couple of weeks ago and I just couldn't resist.

I got the insert home and set it in my pit and it fit like a glove. The only problem is that my wife will kill me if she sees it. I have it hid under a tarp in my shed right now while I wait for the right opportunity to bring it out for its maiden cook.

Chaney suggested that Valentines Day might be a good time . . . only if it was Bloody Valentines Day! Going to have to think this one through carefully. :roll:


----------



## TimBear (Feb 13, 2011)

Lew,
That is a thing of beauty! I agree with Chaney; Valentines Day would be best.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy!!!! Cook her an outstanding Valentines meal on that thing


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 13, 2011)

SWWWWEEEEEEET RIG! Lew with the food you do she better not complain, I'll bet plenty of women would love to have you and your toys


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow Lew that's purty. Like the  Southern Ingenuity on the grate moving contraption. Neva woulda thunk of doing it like that Congrats. Glad you got yourself a nice Valentine Gift.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2011)

Show her on Mothers Day!


----------



## Griff (Feb 13, 2011)

Those rigs look so sweet.  I'd get a few drinks in her first Lew.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 14, 2011)

Good looken rig lew! I think Chaney's gonna get a few more orders for that one. Good luck with the misses. I know how that goes! Sell her on the fact that there aint another grill in the yard!  :P 

P.S. Wait till she eats some chicken grilled over a live oak fire!


----------



## Redflea (Feb 14, 2011)

You need to join the BUUC (Barbecue Underground Upgrade Club) so you can access their secret methods of their organization, including:

 - The 'What-Upgade?' upgrade ("No, nothing's changed, we've always had a sear burner, I just never used it before.")
 - The 'Safety' upgrade ("Well of course the children's safety comes first - as soon as I found out that the BBQ might explode I fixed it immediately with the new smoker box and rotisserie.")


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 15, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> You need to join the BUUC (Barbecue Underground Upgrade Club) so you can access their secret methods of their organization, including:
> 
> - The 'What-Upgade?' upgrade ("No, nothing's changed, we've always had a sear burner, I just never used it before.")
> - The 'Safety' upgrade ("Well of course the children's safety comes first - as soon as I found out that the BBQ might explode I fixed it immediately with the new smoker box and rotisserie.")



Nooooo, my wsm was always 22.5 inches, YES it's always been this shiny.  
It's not a trash can. It's going to be a smoker. I promise.   
Nooooo this bag of charcoal is different from the other 7 brands in the garage. This ones for salmon.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 15, 2011)

Hay Lew. I got your back. Show her the link below and let her know you actually saved her hundreds of dollars!   

http://www.santamariagrills.com/backyard.htm


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, I've already used most of those rationales for purchases of wide screen HDTV, surround sound system, spa, pickup truck, exercise equipment and a yard full of grills and accessories.  

I think my plan this time is to through her a big birthday bash with all of her friends that have said they like my barbecue and cook tri-tips for everyone. I'll make sure she's had plenty of margaritas before she steps out back and sees what's going on. I don't think I'll get a dope slap on the head with all her friends there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2011)

Just tell her you have always had it! Do you think they really know what we have?


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 15, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I've already used most of those rationales for purchases of wide screen HDTV, surround sound system, spa, pickup truck, exercise equipment and a yard full of grills and accessories.
> 
> I think my plan this time is to through her a big birthday bash with all of her friends that have said they like my barbecue and cook tri-tips for everyone. I'll make sure she's had plenty of margaritas before she steps out back and sees what's going on. I don't think I'll get a dope slap on the head with all her friends there.



Do u want to chance getting slapped in front of all her friends


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 15, 2011)

Tell her Chaney gave you this prototype for free but you would have to do at least 10 cooks within the next 7 days and report back on potential modifications.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 16, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Tell her Chaney gave you this prototype for free but you would have to do at least 10 cooks within the next 7 days and report back on potential modifications.


Man that would probably work but it's to bold a lie even for me.   I hate to think what that kind of lie would lead to next.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 16, 2011)

Lew, pm me your phone number. I'll call her and tell her all about it for you. That's what friends are for!


----------



## Griff (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, and I'll back up Nick.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm thinking this going to work out fine!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 16, 2011)

Well yall sorta remind a person of an old gent up in Wilbarger County who was fond of saying, "I aint henpecked but I sometimes have hen house ways." Meaning a testosterone laden manly man Alfa Male sorta like Alfgore would give the house mouse the keys to the pickup and tell her to step and fetch the new man toy from the factory. Whut a bunch of light weights which hangs around here. Now that might be why Mr. Buckethead wears his bucket cuz Mama been beating him about the head and shoulders too much. Who knows?


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 16, 2011)

You tell er yet???


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 17, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> You tell er yet???


No not yet. Going to wait at least until all this rain passes. Can't use it until weather is better.


----------



## Griff (Feb 17, 2011)

Lew, you chicken.  You're just putting it off.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2011)

Lew, what are the chances she knows everything you have that's grilling related? In my house it would be slim to none. Don't even tell her, just use it like you have always had it. Now don't be going and getting a woody the first time you use it, she will then know something is up. Just use it like you have always had it!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 17, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Now don't be going and getting a woody the first time you use it, she will then know something is up. Just use it like you have always had it!



The woody or the grill


----------



## Griff (Feb 17, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Lew, what are the chances she knows everything you have that's grilling related? In my house it would be slim to none. Don't even tell her, just use it like you have always had it. Now don't be going and getting a woody the first time you use it, she will then know something is up. Just use it like you have always had it!



I got a buddy that uses that same theory successfully with the purchase of new firearms.  Of course, they are easier to keep out of sight.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 18, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hilarious!!!! *


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 18, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Lew, what are the chances she knows everything you have that's grilling related? In my house it would be slim to none. Don't even tell her, just use it like you have always had it. Now don't be going and getting a woody the first time you use it, she will then know something is up. Just use it like you have always had it!



Yeah my wife wouldn't even notice nor question that there wasn't a spec of grease on it. Women,,, got love em.


----------



## friesian_rain (Feb 20, 2011)

*!*

You guys are funny, I love reading your posts !
I don't actually hide my new grilling/smoking purchases, I just quietly set them up outside with everything else, cook up a wonderful meal and when my husband compliments my cooking, then I tell him what I bought .... works every time !


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 21, 2011)

Good strategy. But your dealing with a man.


----------



## friesian_rain (Feb 21, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Good strategy. But your dealing with a man.





Hahaha I know..... I would like to believe that he totally appreciates my culinary expertise so he overlooks my overspending on the grills and such, but what probably is going through his head is, "nice, didn't have to cook again tonight" !   LOL


----------



## Griff (Feb 21, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> "nice, didn't have to cook again tonight" !   LOL




That's my wife's line.


----------

